# My rub for chicken and pork. Simple and so tasty. Now With Q_VIEW!!!!



## skrooge (Jun 17, 2011)

3 1/2 Cups Light Brown Sugar

1 1/2 Cups Paprika

3 Tbs Crushed Black Pepper

3Tbs Kosher Salt

3 Tbs Seasoned Salt

3 Tbs Chili Powder

3 Tbs Garlic Powder

3 Tbs Onion Powder

1 Tbs Red Chipotle Pepper Powder

Makes enough for a roughly 8 chicken quarters and a Boston Butt.  Hopefully have some pics of some chicken I'm fixn to put on smoker in next 30mins


----------



## skrooge (Jun 17, 2011)

This is it on chicken before goin on smoker. will post pics in 3 1/2 hours


----------



## jared101 (Jun 19, 2011)

looks good so far, but where is the rest?


----------



## skrooge (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry took so long to post pics, but chicken was so good served with Sweet Baby Ray's on the side.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 23, 2011)

That chicken looks great!  I wish I had a few bites of that right about now!


----------



## jared101 (Jun 23, 2011)

The chicken looks great, i wouldn't mind a bite either.


----------

